# Observation Hive



## dylangussman (May 3, 2016)

Hi 

I would like to show some class mates at school my bees and i was thinking of using an observation hive. Would i be able to get the bees back out of it once i put them in? Also , how long could the hive last for if i took the queen out and put it into my observation hive?

Many Thanks 
Dylan


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes with no problems.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I really like a little one frame observation hive for those kind of situations. Find the one frame with the queen on it, put it in the hive. Take it to the demo. Take it home and put the one frame back in the hive.


----------

